# Burstner Elegance i700



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

About to take delivery of a 2009 Burstner Elegance i700 this weekend. Has anyone else either had one or has got one who can give me their impressions / experience?
best wishes,

David


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

*I700*

Hi I have a 2008 I 700 from new have had some problems clutch and fly wheel went at 14000 miles cost over £1500 pounds to replace I had bubbling paint work on front wing from new repairs under warranty I find the ride very stiff every thing rattles including the drop down work top .windscreen had a stone chip and had to be replaces £4000 claimed off insurance but lost a life off my no claims discount caravan guard only pay a max of a £1000 .truma heater packed in twice new fan motor and circuit board fitted they also said to cut some big holes in bed base to let more air to heater worst place to fit under bed.very pleased with van and would have another but not fiat as clutch is not up to hauling 4 ton around all the time and will prob go again at 30000 miles .ihpoe you like your i700 there is not many about if you need to ask me anything I will try to answer regards apb


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks apb! No doubt I'll be in touch. Relieved you still like the van after your problems - let's hope I have good fortune!  
What sort of mpg do you get?
cheers
David


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi dw1 mine as got 1600 miles on clock now only got 20 to gallon I do drive hard and fast 70 on motor way but had it re mapped last year to 180 bhp now I get 26-29 to gallon it will happily do 55-60 in 6th gear the down side to it is driving in towns and heavy traffic to much torque on front wheels and is not realy happy unless its in 4-5-6 gear also I had air ride put on back suspension to try make ride softer but it did not realy help maybe yours has the wider back axil and different tyres.i carry aspare wheel and tyre it just slides in the back locker along with the chairs.i have also fitted reversing camera/two solar panels satellite dish gas low 3 100amp batteries.you will need outside screens in winter other wise windscreen swims with water .


----------

